
How to build a multiverse (2013) - jimsojim
http://www.economist.com/node/21573529
======
vixen99
Paywalled.

~~~
codeisawesome
I found the non-paywalled version:
[http://pastebin.com/7NG6nRw5](http://pastebin.com/7NG6nRw5)

